# Best Innovators in Kaju/Kempo/Kenpo and why



## Andrew Evans (Feb 28, 2005)

This thread is dedicated to those who took their material to a different level. This is for the innovators. (Sorry but I am not including those who simply repackaged their material and were great marketers.)

If anyone you know fits into this category, please list a little bit of their information. Also, please share your philosophy of why innovation is important

John Hackleman
Although Hackleman studied Chinese Kempo from the late Prof Walter Godin (who trained many of the best fighters), he built onto it and adapted the art for the NHB arena. When the UFC first came out, the grapplers dominated the strikers. "At first, we were not training to fight grapplers. Now we are." Strikers are back on top! One of his top students, Chuck Liddell, is known for having the best takedown defense. Hackleman has trained some of the best fighters in the ring/octagon.


----------



## kempomama (Mar 4, 2005)

One person with a background in Kajukenbo, Dascascos-based and Chinese Kenpo, not Parker-based is Mr. Bob Orlando.

His innovation exists in the creation of dynamic drills that blend favors from Kajukenbo, Kenpo, Kung-Fu, the FMA, and Silat to take things to a new level. The self-defense applications received from them make a nice addition to preprogrammed self-defense sequences where the bad guy punches you and then stops moving so that you can do several things to him while he just stands there. His give and take method adds a new dimension. For a better example of Mr. Orlando's innovations, please get a copy of his ground-breaking video Reflex Action.

One comment he made and I paraphrase- strapping a black piece of fabric around one's waist usually has the effect of lowering one's IQ. Thanks Mr. Orlando for opening a new door toward innovative learning and helping to loosen that fabric so that more knowledge can seek in.

With Respects,
Sheryl


----------



## Andrew Evans (Mar 11, 2005)

Let me add another one...

Sifu/Guro Dean Goldade of Kajukenbo's Gaylord Method is an innovator in Kajukenbo Combatives. He effectively combines techniques and concepts from Kajukenbo and the Filipino arts. He is also an instructor in Senkotiros Arnis. He often presents seminars with H. Hock Hochheim at Pacific Archipelago Combatives events where he provides an overview on the hard core martial system Kajukenbo. "As soon as we let the Kaju out, they are always wanting more."


----------

